# Storing or preparing?



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Talking to folks who don't have a clue, I explain this:

Pioneers to a new area would always build a "store" of necessary items and as often as they were able, would "put by" more food, firewood, and ANY other essentials as they possibly could. In summer they would STOCK UP on everything from their garden, the field, and the woods. Canning, preserving, root cellaring, smoking meats, chopping wood, gathering nuts, hay, ALL was done as if their life depended on it (because it DID!) They might trade surplus for items they could not produce themselves...tools, cloth, etc. In the middle of winter when the cupboard ran out, they ran to their "store" to replenish.

We've seen the lists of "preps" to have. I know many of you are going one (or 10!) step(s) more. May I suggest a goal of STORING one years supply of food, water and essentials (whatever that means to you) on hand for when TSHTF. When that is complete, or as you are compiling it, focus on areas of your life where you could become more self-sufficient. PREPARING to take care of yourself and your family...For beginners, Lowe's Home Center ( or Amazon, too)has a book The Backyard Homestead that gives ideas to "grow all the food you need on a quarter acre", the typical size home lot in most towns. If you have a larger "homestead", have a warehouse and tools, the basis of providing skilled labor for making or repairing equipment, you are even more self sufficient.:beercheer:

We in America have lost our "Pioneer Spirit". We are enslaved consumers of foreign products, we spend thousands of dollars on mostly unused "STUFF" :gaah: then have to rent storage units to keep it. (Interesting note: Storage Units are not thriving businesses in other countries!) :scratch If more of our population were considering how to get even SOME of the basics of self-sufficiency, we'd save our country from the threat of Economic Collapse and TEOTWAWKI.

If we add in the idea of Reduce, ReUse, & Recycle, lower our consumption, learn to become producers again, who knows, maybe America could be the "Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave".:2thumb:

IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

A lot of people near me are beginning to "store" at least a little food. I think it's more in an effort to save money than to be prepared, but every little bit helps. I've heard random people around town talking about couponing particularly with regard to using coupons while Publix has BOGO items. People are becoming more aware that the stores put things on sale in cycles, and are stocking up until the next sale.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

We live in a land where common sense has been derided for a long time. Canning you own food was seen as hokey or odd. The pendulum is swinging and soon we will see a time where home food production is vital to persoanl and economic survival. 

In this sense I choose to embrace the coming challenges as a cleansing process. I couldn't help note that you invoked the image of the pioneer. Having a "frontier" was a force for cultural good. It challenged people and built leaders. Since we have lost that our society has suffered.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I have thought about these things for a long time...pretty much since I was a kid. It is really nice to know that I'm not the only one...:wave:

I try to approach the subject with all the people I care about, without getting too preachy. Some were already on board, some are getting it now, and others think of me as the crazy, but (hopefully) loveable friend. :kiss:

The future is our new frontier. You never know what it will bring, so try to be prepared for the worst, and hope for the best. Happy prepping!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree we need at least 1 yr. supply of food and water and medical stored. I do have a problem with paying for a storage facility. The cheapest around here is $50/mo. That's $600/yr. and that is not climate controlled. I think how many additional preps I could purchase with that $600. My preps are everywhere, under the beds, storage totes in the floor of the closets, in the corners with a nice table cloth over them to make it look like a table. I know not everyone has the room especially those in apartments, if I were to rent a storage room, I would invest in a climate controlled one.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We're storing a year's supply of everything but we don't have land for a garden or a root cellar. I wouldn't want to rent a storage unit. When things get bad that stuff would get stolen anyway. I think when hyperinflation hits the police won't be patrolling. There'll be desperate people raiding storage units for anything they can sell to buy food. We have stuff in our garage but that's going to get moved inside too.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I agree we need at least 1 yr. supply of food and water and medical stored. I do have a problem with paying for a storage facility. The cheapest around here is $50/mo. That's $600/yr. and that is not climate controlled. I think how many additional preps I could purchase with that $600. My preps are everywhere, under the beds, storage totes in the floor of the closets, in the corners with a nice table cloth over them to make it look like a table. I know not everyone has the room especially those in apartments, if I were to rent a storage room, I would invest in a climate controlled one.





BillS said:


> We're storing a year's supply of everything but we don't have land for a garden or a root cellar. I wouldn't want to rent a storage unit. When things get bad that stuff would get stolen anyway. I think when hyperinflation hits the police won't be patrolling. There'll be desperate people raiding storage units for anything they can sell to buy food. We have stuff in our garage but that's going to get moved inside too.


I think the point about the storage unit is that we buy too much crap that we have to pay to store it. Not that we should rent storage units to store our preps. If we (Americans) didnt spend all our money on crap we could spend more on being prepared. Good stuff.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Both! Storing AND Preparing. I'm w/ Clarice and Bill, trying to find places in the house to store stuff, but I'm running out of space. We are blessed in that we do have space to garden, but where do you put it? I know I'm not supposed to put all the eggs in one basket, but how can one afford another basket? God forbid, if something happened to the house, there went the stores.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Both! Storing AND Preparing. I'm w/ Clarice and Bill, trying to find places in the house to store stuff, but I'm running out of space. We are blessed in that we do have space to garden, but where do you put it? I know I'm not supposed to put all the eggs in one basket, but how can one afford another basket? God forbid, if something happened to the house, there went the stores.


Not that I have one but Ive always wanted a detached subterranean space for storage and emergency living... somewhere on the back forty (which I dont have either).


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Not that I have one but Ive always wanted a detached subterranean space for storage and emergency living... somewhere on the back forty (which I dont have either).


Ditto!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

For those of you who believe that you will be "safe" with a six months supply, think again...........at least......I say again.....at least a two years suppy you should have handy, and thats only for food........for anything else you better have it for years and years.

Good buy at Wally's for sox, shorts and T-shirts........I just got another load of them :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Ponce said:


> For those of you who believe that you will be "safe" with a six months supply, think again...........at least......I say again.....at least a two years suppy you should have handy, and thats only for food........for anything else you better have it for years and years.
> 
> Good buy at Wally's for sox, shorts and T-shirts........I just got another load of them :2thumb:


I'm at the one year point without rationing for 8 (there are 3 here, with 3 more down the road, but I expect 'company'  ) with surplus in some other things...

I'm not sure how everyone else will react to the 'menu'...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I'm at the one year point without rationing for 8 (there are 3 here, with 3 more down the road, but I expect 'company'  ) with surplus in some other things...
> 
> I'm not sure how everyone else will react to the 'menu'...


I went from prepping for7 down to 1. It's interesting what people will learn to eat when they are hungry.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ponce said:


> For those of you who believe that you will be "safe" with a six months supply, think again...........at least......I say again.....at least a two years suppy you should have handy, and thats only for food........for anything else you better have it for years and years.
> 
> Good buy at Wally's for sox, shorts and T-shirts........I just got another load of them :2thumb:


Hi, Ponce...this subject is being discussed a lot lately. I bought $7 and $10 dollar jeans again at kmart today and $3.50 shirts. That makes 17 jeans and 13 shirts for next year or later...with lots of briefs, socks, shoelaces, sports bras, undies. I took the news that cotton will double seriously--looks as if you did too.
Dollar Tree had the cutest socks for children...3/$1. And I got children's Hanes T-shirts for $1.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> We're storing a year's supply of everything but we don't have land for a garden or a root cellar. I wouldn't want to rent a storage unit. When things get bad that stuff would get stolen anyway. I think when hyperinflation hits the police won't be patrolling. There'll be desperate people raiding storage units for anything they can sell to buy food. We have stuff in our garage but that's going to get moved inside too.


I believe you are right, bill, storage units won't be safe storage. Better to talk to ( or make) a friend in the country to prep with.

On that note, I am trying to get to know my neighbors better. How you are able to interract with them now may make a difference in a SHTF scenario!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

*Rural America*



Ponce said:


> For those of you who believe that you will be "safe" with a six months supply, think again...........at least......I say again.....at least a two years suppy you should have handy, and thats only for food........for anything else you better have it for years :2thumb:


My point is to encourage people to plan a way-if possible-to provide your own food,clothing, and necessities.

I know this may sound drastic, but I have visited many a small town in the midwest (OK, KS, TX, NM) where the town has dwindled to a very small population due to lack of jobs, mostly agricultural hubs. Homes in some of these towns are for sale at a fraction of the price elsewhere. I heard of a 3 BR 1 BA home in Gate, OK that sold for around $6,000. They are ususally older homes on HUGE lots (sometimes an acre or more). If I were stuck in a big city, I think I'd be looking into buying a "2nd home" in rural america. Many owners will finance the homes themselves, carry the note at a going interest rate, just for the monthly payments to boost their personal income. The great thing about these areas are that 1-they are AGRICULTURAL, can you say "fertile?" and 2-they are far away from the problems inherent to large cities in a SHTF scenario, 3-these old farm folk are usually friendly and helpful if the newcomer is honest and open with them.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I think the point about the storage unit is that we buy too much crap that we have to pay to store it. Not that we should rent storage units to store our preps. If we (Americans) didnt spend all our money on crap we could spend more on being prepared. Good stuff.


Thanks for clarifying my point! One of the first things we did --way back when--was to look around at all the S#!t (stuff) we had, and decided to sell, recycle, give away, or otherwise transfer our holdings so that we no longer had useless things. By useless, I mean expensive fancy furniture, toys, etc. What we kept were tools and , well, mostly tools! If something we own doesn't get used, it gets new owners!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

SnakeDoc said:


> The pendulum is swinging and soon we will see a time where home food production is vital to personal and economic survival.


I'm not too bright when it comes to economics, but wouldn't the increase in frugality and home food production worsen the economic status of the Country? How do we climb out of the hole that has been dug?:scratch Who or what can really be blamed? I don't even think blame can be focused on only one person or thing really. Someone educate this kid! (Me)  Sorry for hijacking OP!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Good show amigos, "Better to have it and not needed than to needed and not have it".......I wonder who came up with this but I do like it.

Instead of buying clothing at a regular store I would suggest for you to go to a thrieft store where the conditions of the clothing will be almost like new and for 1/10 of the price.

Buy lantern matles at Wally's and buy and adapter to transfer propane from the big 20 gallons to the tiny bottles.....buy wicks and keep them handy sinse you can make a lamp with just about anything and burn also just about anything.

I only have 46 lantern mantles is stock......I'd better get some more


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Doing both. I've always been an avid camper and backpacker, but in light of recent events and time setting in, I've been doing actual serious prepping for about 6 months. We live on a 430acre farm with livestock and more. Hunting and fishing not further than a stone throw away. However, I recently realized that there are several things on the list of Surviving, that I have had to learn. I learned how to do Canning last week. I found out how to make homemade ice cream. Many other things that was more of a treat, than a job to do, when I was little. Lucky for us, I know how to weld using a Mig, tig and Torch. Hubby builds homes from ground up. And last we checked, we have got some serious garden skills.  For the past 2 months, 3 days a week I stop at any of the 5 Dollar stores on the way home and buy 10 of 2 things of whatever we haven't got. Today, it was deodorant and kippers. This weekend will be even more as apparently it is $5 off of spending $25.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

SnakeDoc said:


> The pendulum is swinging and soon we will see a time where home food production is vital to persoanl and economic survival.
> 
> In this sense I choose to embrace the coming challenges as a cleansing process. I couldn't help note that you invoked the image of the pioneer. Having a "frontier" was a force for cultural good. It challenged people and built leaders. Since we have lost that our society has suffered.


Snake, I couldn't have said it better! Few folks understand the idea of "embracing" challenges, but hard times always cleanse us from foolish thinking and force us to look at "reality" ... takes away the frivolous and make us focus on functionality.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

I do a little of both. Me and my Fiance are just starting "our" life together so we don't really have alot of money to spend on hardcore storing. But everytime we see some cheap canned/freeze dried foods we buy em. 
I was a "prepper" before we started getting "our" life moving so I had a "B.O.B" set up (because I always imagined hitting the road during a SHTF situation. my B.O.B has gardening supplies in it, seeds and such). But in the back of my mind I always keep the fact that staying at home and hunkering down may be the best/only option so. I store when I can and i'm ALWAYS prepared


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

mikesolid said:


> i do a little of both. Me and my fiance are just starting "our" life together so we don't really have alot of money to spend on hardcore storing. But everytime we see some cheap canned/freeze dried foods we buy em.
> I was a "prepper" before we started getting "our" life moving so i had a "b.o.b" set up (because i always imagined hitting the road during a shtf situation. My b.o.b has gardening supplies in it, seeds and such). But in the back of my mind i always keep the fact that staying at home and hunkering down may be the best/only option so. I store when i can and i'm always prepared


ALWAYS PREPARED is the only way to live...my father taught that to his cchildren (12 of us, some, it didn't take!) but I did my best to teach my four kids, they are doin pretty well with it!

It seems more and more folks are learning to "get while the gettin's good" or to "make hay while the sun's shinin"...! Those old timey "proverbs" are so true!


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> My point is to encourage people to plan a way-if possible-to provide your own food,clothing, and necessities.
> 
> I know this may sound drastic, but I have visited many a small town in the midwest (OK, KS, TX, NM) where the town has dwindled to a very small population due to lack of jobs, mostly agricultural hubs. Homes in some of these towns are for sale at a fraction of the price elsewhere. I heard of a 3 BR 1 BA home in Gate, OK that sold for around $6,000. They are ususally older homes on HUGE lots (sometimes an acre or more). If I were stuck in a big city, I think I'd be looking into buying a "2nd home" in rural america. Many owners will finance the homes themselves, carry the note at a going interest rate, just for the monthly payments to boost their personal income. The great thing about these areas are that 1-they are AGRICULTURAL, can you say "fertile?" and 2-they are far away from the problems inherent to large cities in a SHTF scenario, 3-these old farm folk are usually friendly and helpful if the newcomer is honest and open with them.


Small communities is probably a better alternative to long term survival than a single place 'in the hills'. Community allows for a diversity of skills from many people. The small towns you mention are usually populated by an elderly population. They can be a wealth of information if handled properly. Getting to know you neighbors is critical I think, if for no other reason than to figure out who is the trouble maker in the group, and every community has at least one of them.

Don't wait till the last minute to get into the community either. It takes time to become a member of the community, even if the people are friendly. To them you are still an outsider. A part time resident will have a harder time getting brought in than one that has been a resident for even a shorter period I think. To become 'one of them' you need to be active in community affairs too. The church is always a good place to get started too. (actually not always but generally speaking churches welcome you with open arms. It takes time to find one that works for yoy however, I have been blessed that we have found one after the move. The first two were 'cold', but the present one is like a family and treats people as if they knew them all their life and is sincere in their actions.)

Living in a small town is a change for anyone that has never done so. You definately have to change your lifestyle from the city, which for persons reading this and thinking of prepping etc is not the hard part. Jobs are scarce, but their are jobs, even if only seasonal, especially in farm country. It's a good way to become one with them too. A niche in a small business that the community needs is another good way, and provides some income, but startups are always hard.. trust me there..

Sorry for the ramblin'
FB


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Graebarde said:


> Small communities is probably a better alternative to long term survival than a single place 'in the hills'. Community allows for a diversity of skills from many people. The small towns you mention are usually populated by an elderly population. They can be a wealth of information if handled properly. Getting to know you neighbors is critical I think, if for no other reason than to figure out who is the trouble maker in the group, and every community has at least one of them.
> 
> Don't wait till the last minute to get into the community either. It takes time to become a member of the community, even if the people are friendly. To them you are still an outsider. A part time resident will have a harder time getting brought in than one that has been a resident for even a shorter period I think. To become 'one of them' you need to be active in community affairs too. The church is always a good place to get started too. (actually not always but generally speaking churches welcome you with open arms. It takes time to find one that works for yoy however, I have been blessed that we have found one after the move. The first two were 'cold', but the present one is like a family and treats people as if they knew them all their life and is sincere in their actions.)
> 
> ...


I appreciate the ramblin', actually! You post great advice!

We, too have a church that is like family, and folks should keep looking until they do find one. Being active in a community and church shows them your level of committment, helps build trust and gives a united purpose.

I truly believe one of the biggest problems in our great country is the fact that so many have left the small towns for the big cities. In doing so most have lost their individuality, their community spirit and many of the virtues that made this country great in the first place.

That's not to bash citydwellers, just those who don't get to know their neighbors, who live like an island to themselves, ever so dependent on everything the city offers yet not making any true commitment to their neighborhood or local community.

If, instead of "going global" more enterprenuers would look to "go local", we could produce jobs, a sense of community, build stronger families, and a stronger nation in the long term. It should be a matter of quality of life, not the almighty (or lately, the all-mite-tee) dollar!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> I'm not too bright when it comes to economics, but wouldn't the increase in frugality and home food production worsen the economic status of the Country? How do we climb out of the hole that has been dug?:scratch Who or what can really be blamed? I don't even think blame can be focused on only one person or thing really. Someone educate this kid! (Me)  Sorry for hijacking OP!


We've been brainwashed into thinking we have to consume for the good of the economy. When we spend too much now we sacrifice future economic growth down the road. The economy would be better in the long run if we saved more and spent less.

I think the economy is the way it is because the government spends too much, regulates too much, and taxes too much. We had the real estate bubble because the Federal Reserve made interest rates too low. Reagan cut regulations and taxes. Tried to cut spending but was unsuccessful. We still had a lot of economic growth for the next 10 or 15 years.

There was a mild recession when George Bush was president. Clinton exploited that and became president. The truth is, it's better for the country if the government doesn't intervene during recessions. When the government intervenes the recessions are delayed but are worse when we get them. So when George W. Bush became president he and the Federal Reserve did all they could to prevent another recession. What they did is 1/3 to 1/2 of why we're where we are today. Obama increased spending and regulations enormously. Obamacare has companies afraid to hire because they don't know what new employees will cost them in the future.

The government should never need a jobs program. If the economy isn't interfered with, companies hire on their own. Small businesses hire on their own. They do what's best for themselves and that's what makes the economy go.

I don't think the economy is coming back. I think we're heading for a complete economic collapse. The Federal Reserve has been printing trillions in bogus dollars. Eventually we'll have hyperinflation like Germany did in the 1920s. The dollar has been losing value against other currencies. Eventually the rest of the world will stop using the dollar as the world's reserve currency. When OPEC stops accepting dollars for oil the government will go bankrupt and the US will become a third world country virtually overnight.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> We've been brainwashed into thinking we have to consume for the good of the economy. When we spend too much now we sacrifice future economic growth down the road. The economy would be better in the long run if we saved more and spent less.
> 
> I think the economy is the way it is because the government spends too much, regulates too much, and taxes too much. We had the real estate bubble because the Federal Reserve made interest rates too low.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mikesolid said:


> I do a little of both. Me and my Fiance are just starting "our" life together so we don't really have alot of money to spend on hardcore storing. But everytime we see some cheap canned/freeze dried foods we buy em.
> I was a "prepper" before we started getting "our" life moving so I had a "B.O.B" set up (because I always imagined hitting the road during a SHTF situation. my B.O.B has gardening supplies in it, seeds and such). But in the back of my mind I always keep the fact that staying at home and hunkering down may be the best/only option so. I store when I can and i'm ALWAYS prepared


I think hiding out at home is the best plan for most people. It's hard to bug out with a year's supply of food and water with you.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> BillS said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, BillS...which brings us back to my original question: Are folks just storing or are you preparing?...Preparing for something America has never seen before, but other countries (like Germany, as you mentioned) have gone thru. Prepare to make a way of life in a country turned upside down.
> ...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

BillS said:


> I think hiding out at home is the best plan for most people. It's hard to bug out with a year's supply of food and water with you.


hiding out at home with the perimeter watched 24 - 7 and plenty of fire power to beat down an invasion or a little extra food to shove a meal out the door if necessary. I'm against giving out any preps, but it may be a smart thing to do if you know the people. but once you leave your home, you're a refugee and up for grabs.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> I think hiding out at home is the best plan for most people. It's hard to bug out with a year's supply of food and water with you.


 I agree.We will stay put unless an event comes up tha makes it impossible.
But if the economy goes bust none of us will have a home,not a single one who lives in this nation because if you pay taxes 'and all do who own property',your house belongs to the IRS.
So its back to nowhere to run,nowhere to hide.Our only hope is takign back this nation from the dictators who rule over us.Can't do it with force,but we may still be able to do so with peaceful ways.Although that door is fast closing with every day that passes.
Not to speak of we are leaving our children and grands no hope for a future.

PS,I'm not saying not to prep because I think we should all do this,but we also need to protest what they are doing that got us into this mess to begin with.
We now have a nation full of enemies who want to enslave us and take over our laws,culture and freedoms.
Once this is done,the 'sustainable living ' plan kicks in.This means you will share all you have by force with those who 'by choice' don't have .


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

My main idea in the OP was to get folks thinking about whether they are simply storing up, hopefully enough food and supplies to last XX number of (fill in your answer, days, months, years?) or are you PREPARING for a complete shift in Life as we know it? Will you try to survive or have you planned how to "thrive" as some have posted, by having the means to carry on a new kind of life in the NEW NORMAL.:flower:

Thanks, everyone for interesting and informative posts!:kiss:

*I hope and pray that America (and other countires) will stumble but not FALL, that the coming disasters will be like a sickness that causes Diarrhea and Vomit, that, once completed will help us be restored to good health.* Purge the system of the GERMS or PARASITES that caused the initial sickness, that are sucking out our vitality! Once purged, to force us to want to start live healthy and eat right!

*The Germs and Parasites include those in power and those deadbeats in the streets, but it also includes my own personal decisions in the past, my own greed or assumed need, my own selfishness!*

My hope is that around the world there will be a "return to reason" if you will, and a determination to work hard, but to live more simply. Live within your means...without every whim or fancy being met. Giving a thought to one's neighbor, to the poor, to the truly needy. *May I add, even, to "Do unto others as you would have them do to you*."

That is my prayer!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> My main idea in the OP was to get folks thinking about whether they are simply storing up, hopefully enough food and supplies to last XX number of (fill in your answer, days, months, years?) or are you PREPARING for a complete shift in Life as we know it? Will you try to survive or *have you planned how to "thrive" as some have posted, by having the means to carry on a new kind of life in the NEW NORMAL*.:flower:
> 
> Thanks, everyone for interesting and informative posts!:kiss:
> 
> ...


 I have made a conscious effort to make a lifestyle change. It will make it so much easier to try and make it if there is a major shift. Still no grantees though.

Jimmy


----------

